# Kick pods build up



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright...well I have a build topic on my regal "The Black Pearl" in project rides...but thought I would share my stereo build up as I work through a lot of the fiberglassing and such. 

This weekend I started working on my pods for the component sets. 










So here goes!

First I started off by routing out the MDF so the speaker/grille would sit flush, and cut out the tweeter mounting hole:










Next I routed the MDF as far around the outside of the ring as I could, so it is quick and easy to finish up with the skil saw:










Test fitting:










Fully cut out with the skil saw:










I didn't take a pic...but at this point I tack the finished one to the MDF and use a flush trim bit in the router to rip out an exact replica of the finished one in seconds!

Then when all 4 pods were done, I tacked them onto a sheet of MDF so I could quick use a round over bit to round off the endges on the pods:



















The 6.5's will be going in my kick panels...and the 5.25's will be going in the rear sail panels just above the arm rests

:biggrin: 

Hope this is at least infomrational for people. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I also did the same thing for mounting my 8" image dynamic:




Here is the finished trim ring:



















And here is an idea of where it will be mounted in the regal behind the armrest:










First coat of glass:




Speading the process:



:biggrin:

Work continues! :biggrin: 

Making the mount for the sub:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Figured it has been a while since anyone has posted any sort of build topic in here....so figured I would post up mine. It is not a huge system build up....just going to be clean, and quite a bit of fiberglassing. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah...and here is the amp selection I will be going with. :biggrin: 




:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I see that you went with the Power series. Nice choice. I have not hooked mine up yet being that the Monte is torn down for paint. Ill have to post my weapons of choice when I get home. The kicks look bad ass...
AG :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 1 2009, 09:20 AM~14060953
> *I see that you went with the Power series. Nice choice. I have not hooked mine up yet being that the Monte is torn down for paint. Ill have to post my weapons of choice when I get home. The kicks look bad ass...
> AG  :thumbsup:
> *


I got them for 1/3 of the normal price...so couldn't pass them up. 

Thanks. Work in progress.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

They look great so far. Told you they are easy as fuck to make your self. Now on with the build.

PS amps are sweeeeeet.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 1 2009, 10:17 AM~14061407
> *They look great so far. Told you they are easy as fuck to make your self. Now on with the build.
> 
> PS amps are sweeeeeet.
> *


Thanks. 

Yeah I wasn't too worried about making the pods...picked up a ton of tips from SMD of course....but it was doing inlays that I was thinking about getting patterns for. Wanted to do some inlays in suede.....but I think I may have moved away from that anyways. 

Thanks, It is my little collection I have been working on for years. Come across them every once in a while on ebay and I try to jump on them! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 10:06 AM~14060284
> *Figured it has been a while since anyone has posted any sort of build topic in here....so figured I would post up mine. It is not a huge system build up....just going to be clean, and quite a bit of fiberglassing.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah...and here is the amp selection I will be going with.  :biggrin:
> ...


Oh yes them some bad mothafukkas,looks sick.
Keep up posted.  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2009, 11:13 AM~14061946
> *Oh yes them some bad mothafukkas,looks sick.
> Keep up posted.   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. 

I should be starting to lay out how the pods will sit in the kicks, and the sail panels...and hopefully even laying some glass this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

First pods I ever did were in an S10. Fucking completely didn't think about the parking break! Sold it that way too.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 1 2009, 12:23 PM~14062526
> *First pods I ever did were in an S10. Fucking completely didn't think about the parking break! Sold it that way too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Been there....first ones I did I had to cut out with a skil saw...looked like crap, and I did a ton of body filler on them...turned out decent, but have come a long way since then! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 03:31 PM~14062595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Been there....first ones I did I had to cut out with a skil saw...looked like crap, and I did a ton of body filler on them...turned out decent, but have come a long way since then!  :biggrin:
> *


I learn with every build, mostly because I have never done the same car more than once. I am actually going to do a little more work on my car and I may do some pods.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 1 2009, 12:33 PM~14062610
> *I learn with every build, mostly because I have never done the same car more than once. I am actually going to do a little more work on my car and I may do some pods.
> *


That there sums it up. Seems what is easy for one project makes the next a pain. Always a learning process. Nice getting some helpful tips from some of the forums....but in the end it is all a learning experience! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 03:48 PM~14062774
> *That there sums it up. Seems what is easy for one project makes the next a pain. Always a learning process. Nice getting some helpful tips from some of the forums....but in the end it is all a learning experience!  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly. SMD is the most helpful, mostly because the mods keep the horse shit to a minimum.If you ask a stupid question you don't have dick heads wanting pics of your sisters tits or something retarded. If no one wants to answer you just don't get an answer. Here it is hit and miss. 

There are always the jokers who think Best Buy has the best deals on the best equipment and call the so called "off brands" junk, whnen there is nothing in that store that can compare to a BTL or DC level 5.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I found SMD very useful...and also fiberglass forums. Found a lot of good info on there....but as always have to sift through some garbage. 

I have very rarely come across answering questions here...there are definitely a couple people who can lend a hand, and I have always pm'd them personally...otherwise a lot of people worried about their post count.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 10:06 AM~14060284
> *Figured it has been a while since anyone has posted any sort of build topic in here....so figured I would post up mine. It is not a huge system build up....just going to be clean, and quite a bit of fiberglassing.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah...and here is the amp selection I will be going with.  :biggrin:
> ...


I just sold a set of 10's last year that had the chrome basket.I had had them for years and the wiffee was gettin on my sack so they had to go.They would have went w/ the amps.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2009, 01:03 PM~14062920
> *I just sold a set of 10's last year that had the chrome basket.I had had them for years and the wiffee was gettin on my sack so they had to go.They would have went w/ the amps.
> *


Unfortunatley no room in the trunk for 10's....so only the 1-8" is going in there. So as I mentioned not a huge system.  But people will have a double take when they find out it is only 1-8" :biggrin: 

With 2 reg pumps, 1 piston, 16" cylinders in the rear, and 9 batteries in the trunk space is at a premium...so only the amps are going in the trunk.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 03:06 PM~14062958
> *Unfortunatley no room in the trunk for 10's....so only the 1-8" is going in there. So as I mentioned not a huge system.   But people will have a double take when they find out it is only 1-8"  :biggrin:
> 
> With 2 reg pumps, 1 piston, 16" cylinders in the rear, and 9 batteries in the trunk space is at a premium...so only the amps are going in the trunk.
> *


 :0 Sound's good .
Got any pics of the set up?I'm always interested in ideas.Got a 86 cutty i'm thinking about juicing in the future being i have a 81 on bags already.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2009, 03:33 PM~14063164
> *:0  Sound's good .
> Got any pics of the set up?I'm always interested in ideas.Got a 86 cutty i'm thinking about juicing in the future being i have a 81 on bags already.
> *


 never mind found your build thread.Dam 59 pages


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn bro nice build so far. where did you find them components for cheap haha... oh yea and how did you get them tweaters to fit inside the little mounts that come with them mine wont go in for nothing???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Jun 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14063164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did some internet research! :biggrin: 

Are you talking about the metal mounting part that the tweeters come with? If so those just snap in...you have to allign the tabs on the inside though. There are 3 little tabs that stick out on the metal mounting part that have to align with the tweeter for them to snap in.  :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Are you talking about the metal mounting part that the tweeters come with? If so those just snap in...you have to allign the tabs on the inside though. There are 3 little tabs that stick out on the metal mounting part that have to align with the tweeter for them to snap in.  :biggrin:
[/quote]
yea thats what im talking about I think myn are defective or something there is no way that the tweeters will fit inside of the metal housing because they are bassically the same size and on myn there are only 2 little tab things.  oh well


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> Are you talking about the metal mounting part that the tweeters come with? If so those just snap in...you have to allign the tabs on the inside though. There are 3 little tabs that stick out on the metal mounting part that have to align with the tweeter for them to snap in.  :biggrin:


yea thats what im talking about I think myn are defective or something there is no way that the tweeters will fit inside of the metal housing because they are bassically the same size and on myn there are only 2 little tab things.  oh well
[/quote]

Yeah not sure then. Mine snap in and out without any issues. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> yea thats what im talking about I think myn are defective or something there is no way that the tweeters will fit inside of the metal housing because they are bassically the same size and on myn there are only 2 little tab things.  oh well


Yeah not sure then. Mine snap in and out without any issues. :dunno: :dunno:
[/quote]
Ah it dont matter I probably can do without them... Thanks for the help...
So have you started the glassing yet?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright...so last night I got a jump on "slinging" some glass. Not a ton done....but every little bit counts! :biggrin: 

First I started off by gluing dowl rod to the sail panel and then the pod to that....to get the angle I wanted of the pod:










Making sure both sides are symmetrical:










While I waited for the glue to harden up I went ahead and laid down a coat of resin on my front and rear decks:










When the glue was nice and set I went ahead and glued down the fleece that will give me my rough shape:










Let the glassing begin:










That is all the farther I was able to get as a buddy from the CC came over and needed a hand with something.....so the task continues! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well progress continues! Up to my elbows in fiberglass again last night!  

So here goes the progress~

First I started by working on the front kick panels a little. The first thing I did was glue some dowls to the existing kick panel to stregthen them up for when I stretched fleece on them:










Then, just like the rear pods I did some measuring and glued the actual pod itself to the kick:










At this point I stretched the fleece, and allowed the glue to set really good (but forgot to take a pic.....but while the glue was setting I got to work on the rear pods again, first cutting out the speaker mouts:










Test fitting:










And lastly I got a layer of glass on the front kicks, as well as 4 layers of chop mat on the rear pods:










I will do the same on the front kicks, and then begin applying a "milkshake" to smooth these bad boys out! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright...another small update. 

Worked on the front kick pods last Friday....unfortunatley looks a lot like what I have done for the rear, but updates none the less. 

Started off by first cutting out the fleece where it covered the mounting holes:









Test fitting to ensure proper fit:









Then I went ahead and added 4-5 layers of chop mat to the kicks.....unfortunately didn't snap a pic, but also put 2 layers of chop mat on my front and rear decks as well.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 8 2009, 10:20 AM~14125930
> *lookin good
> *


Thanks it is a work in progress. Hopefully tonight I can get around to laying some dura glass to even out a couple spots on the rear of the pods you wont see (just because I'm OCD about stuff like that) and then get to laying some body filler.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I don't know if anyone is even reading the topic any more, but work forges on. 

Last night I knocked down a couple areas that I dura glassed to build up those couple spots, and then laid down a thick coat of a "milkshake."

It is a combination of fiberglass resin and body filler for those unfamiliar. It is great when you don't need any more sturcture, and just need shape because it coats and sands like filler, but brushes on like resin.



















Hopefully knock that coat down and figure out if I need another coat, or if it is onto the glazing putty and primer. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Dassalottasanding! Keep it up. I never had a good time with the milkshake.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

I love the "milkshake" technique


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2009, 06:58 AM~14148056
> *Dassalottasanding! Keep it up. I never had a good time with the milkshake.
> *


Lol...thanks. Seems "a lot of sanding" is the definition of glassing!  But as I read on Meade's thread...it gets ugly before it gets sexy! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:04 AM~14148088
> *I love the "milkshake" technique
> *


I have only used it a couple times...and since structure isn't abig concern after laying down the 3-4 coats of chop mat this is a good occasion to use it. Not the easiest stuff to work with because it gets everywhere. But for the purpose it serves it is nice because you use less filler, and is much easier to spread out. :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

looks real good g


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jun 10 2009, 01:25 PM~14151443
> *looks real good g
> *


Thanks. Still a work in progress. Didn't get around to knocking down the "milkshake" like I wanted to last night....but soon enough! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 07:34 AM~14060079
> *Alright...well I have a build topic on my regal "The Black Pearl" in project rides...but thought I would share my stereo build up as I work through a lot of the fiberglassing and such.
> 
> This weekend I started working on my pods for the component sets.
> ...




looking good homie.i'm gonna use same speakers for my 78.i got some kick panels from the homie Envious Touch.for the back i'm using 6x9's


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 11 2009, 05:59 AM~14158651
> *looking good homie.i'm gonna use same speakers for my 78.i got some kick panels from the homie Envious Touch.for the back i'm using 6x9's
> *


Thanks. Keep in mind 6 x 9's will get messed up easily by the cylinders in the rear (if your juicing)  :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 11 2009, 06:17 AM~14158718
> *Thanks. Keep in mind 6 x 9's will get messed up easily by the cylinders in the rear (if your juicing)    :biggrin:
> *



true.luckly i'm not switch happy.2pumps,4batteries and 4switches.i'll make sure to leave enough clearance


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 11 2009, 08:22 AM~14159435
> *true.luckly i'm not switch happy.2pumps,4batteries and 4switches.i'll make sure to leave enough clearance
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wise idea....otherwise a lot of people glass the 6 x 9's in to the rear arm rest area like I am doing with the component set in the rear.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well spent about 2 hours last night knocking down the "milkshake" and was very happy with the results. Not a ton of "problem areas"....really just a couple small spots that needed touch up. 

SO here is the progress pics, test fitting the kicks after I knocked down the filler:



















And after that I laid down some Rage Extreme in the couple areas that needed attention:










After I knock that down it will be on to glazing putty if needed...and then high build primer. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

These pods are looking fuckin nice.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 12 2009, 06:00 AM~14169388
> *These pods are looking fuckin nice.
> *


Thanks. I am looking forward to getting them into high build so they look uniform. I think they are going to come out pretty slick once painted to match the car. Now I just have a grip of other glassing/sanding to do on interior pieces! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 12 2009, 11:03 AM~14170064
> *Thanks. I am looking forward to getting them into high build so they look uniform. I think they are going to come out pretty slick once painted to match the car. Now I just have a grip of other glassing/sanding to do on interior pieces!  :biggrin:
> *


Glass is fun because when you do it your self you know it is unique. That is a rare quality in the custom car world.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i wanna do this for the lincoln. very nice man. i might take up wood work now :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14176279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. If I could give you one piece of advice....if you don't already have them....invest in a descent plunge router, and the jasper jig! For years I did the whole cutting circles with a jig saw and it sucked...they always looked like crap, and I stumbled across the jig on SMD forums...best investment ever! Cuts perfect circles in seconds.....well worth it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Be surprised how much just having perfectly cut circles makes your wood working look a thousand times better! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 11 2009, 08:29 AM~14159478
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Wise idea....otherwise a lot of people glass the 6 x 9's in to the rear arm rest area like I am doing with the component set in the rear.
> *


the arm rest idea is good,but i'm oldschool and love how the 6x9's look in the rear package tray.your progress is looking real good.you can't rush perfection


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 15 2009, 07:38 AM~14193311
> *the arm rest idea is good,but i'm oldschool and love how the 6x9's look in the rear package tray.your progress is looking real good.you can't rush perfection
> *


Shouldn't have any issues with the 6 x 9's on the rear tray as long as your cylinders aren't huge! :biggrin: 

Thanks....it is definitely a slow process, that is very time consuming...but it is easy to tell when corners are cut. :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jun 16 2009, 11:33 AM~14206902
> *Lookin good
> *


Thanks. Should be knocking down the last layer tonight...and then wait till I finish all the other glassing that needs to be done to get it into high build primer. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it doesn't look any different, and I know it is a crappy picture.....but knocked down the last coat of filler last night, and sanded it down to 320. 










There is 2 or 3 spots I am going to hit with glazing putty...then it is on to high build primer. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 07:53 AM~14193399
> *Shouldn't have any issues with the 6 x 9's on the rear tray as long as your cylinders aren't huge!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks....it is definitely a slow process, that is very time consuming...but it is easy to tell when corners are cut.  :biggrin:
> *



that's right.who cares if the builds take years to complete,as long as you're happy with the results.mine is on a 10yr plan :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 17 2009, 05:32 AM~14215041
> *that's right.who cares if the builds take years to complete,as long as you're happy with the results.mine is on a 10yr plan :biggrin:
> *


Ah yes...the 10 yr plan. It is a solid plan.....but hopefully I will get this beast out by next year! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 06:50 AM~14215374
> *Ah yes...the 10 yr plan. It is a solid plan.....but hopefully I will get this beast out by next year!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

Updates????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A couple updates...very small, but with the birth our son things have went on hold for the most part. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 11 2010, 06:28 AM~16252764
> *A couple updates...very small, but with the birth our son things have went on hold for the most part.  :biggrin:
> *



Nice Job and congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 12 2010, 02:29 AM~16264172
> *Nice Job and congrats on the new addition to the family.
> *


Thanks. Much appreciated. :biggrin:


----------

